# Coyote 101 class



## famlytraprz (Feb 5, 2015)

We have had 4-5 of these classes and depending on the interest we may have another.  This is a beginners class designed for new trappers and those who have never trapped before.  The class takes you from knowing nothing about trapping to catching coyotes at the end of the 8hr class.  This is all hands on instructions for a day.  There is a fee for the class, any interested, please reply and send a pm to trappertravis for confirmation.  If there is enough interest we will announce a date.      Rob


----------



## Trapnfish (Feb 5, 2015)

What is the fee and where is it?


----------



## Fork Horn (Feb 5, 2015)

the deer slayer 17 said:


> What is the fee and where is it?



I'm interested too.


----------



## thaulk (Feb 6, 2015)

Interested pm sent


----------



## AugustaDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Interested.


----------



## famlytraprz (Feb 6, 2015)

*Details*

The fee is 75$ per male adult, women and children under 16 are free.  The location will be Jackson/Fayetteville and will start at 8am.  This is 8 hours of hands on instruction geared towards the beginning trapper.  We cover trap anatomy, anchoring devices, most effective sets and construction and an endepth look into the coyote.  This is not checking someone else's traps, close to a hundred members from this forum have attended my class.  Maybe some will comment, we are looking at least 20 people to have the class, if your interested send me a pm with your phone number and we'll talk.  There will be a non refundable deposit because of no-shows.   Rob


----------



## BubbaD (Feb 6, 2015)

Interested!


----------



## famlytraprz (Feb 6, 2015)

I've received a bunch of pm but unless you give me a name and phone number, you won't be added to the list, when/if we reach 20 we will set a date hopefully by the end of February.  Rob


----------



## chuckles (Feb 6, 2015)

Interested


----------



## WhoDat (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent P.M.


----------



## famlytraprz (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm still getting pm trickling in but if you don't send a contact number, and name, I can't keep an accurate count.   Rob


----------



## Tider79 (Feb 15, 2015)

I attended the first Coyote 101 class with Rob and Stan a couple of years ago. It was well worth the $75.00 fee. You will learn a lot and shorten your learning curve.


----------



## WhoDat (Feb 23, 2015)

Are we close to how many we need?


----------



## famlytraprz (Feb 26, 2015)

We are at 11 confirmed now.   Rob


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 27, 2015)

any classes scheduled for south Ga?


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 27, 2015)

Tider79 said:


> I attended the first Coyote 101 class with Rob and Stan a couple of years ago. It was well worth the $75.00 fee. You will learn a lot and shorten your learning curve.



I was there for the 2nd one. This is a must do for anyone interested in coyote trapping.


----------



## mrstankjuice (Feb 27, 2015)

Sent P.M.


----------



## headhunter14 (Mar 2, 2015)

Come on guys, lets get some more people signed up so that we can have this thing!


----------



## Just John (Mar 4, 2015)

How many more are needed also when and where will it be held at?


----------



## WhoDat (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump to get more people to sign up


----------



## Bob2010 (Apr 18, 2015)

How many people are needed? How many are currently signed up? I know myself and my friend are. That's 2! How many of you other guys are signed up?


----------



## headhunter14 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm signed up! Not sure how many more are needed.


----------



## Red Arrow (Apr 23, 2015)

PM sent..


----------



## pine nut (Apr 25, 2015)

I missed the first class because of some conflict but caught the second one.  Though I have not even bought a trap because I just did not have time ort place to trap.  I am still glad I attended this very informative short course on trapping.  I still think itwas worth what I paid to attend!  These guys are good and you will learn what you need to know to be successful.  They were very thorough in skills and patient to answer any questions.  It was fun and educational.  My $0.02 worth is you will get your money's worth and more!


----------



## famlytraprz (Apr 25, 2015)

pine nut said:


> I missed the first class because of some conflict but caught the second one.  Though I have not even bought a trap because I just did not have time ort place to trap.  I am still glad I attended this very informative short course on trapping.  I still think itwas worth what I paid to attend!  These guys are good and you will learn what you need to know to be successful.  They were very thorough in skills and patient to answer any questions.  It was fun and educational.  My $0.02 worth is you will get your money's worth and more!


It's good to hear from you pine nut, hope things are going well.  We're at 15 everyone and I have numbers for all but one that has sent me a PM.  If 5 more are interested, I'll call everyone and get a verbal confirmation, then we'll set a date, probably a Saturday at the end of May.  Rob


----------



## Fork Horn (Apr 26, 2015)

famlytraprz said:


> It's good to hear from you pine nut, hope things are going well.  We're at 15 everyone and I have numbers for all but one that has sent me a PM.  If 5 more are interested, I'll call everyone and get a verbal confirmation, then we'll set a date, probably a Saturday at the end of May.  Rob



My son and I are interested in attending.  PM sent to Rob.


----------



## headhunter14 (Apr 29, 2015)

How many do we have so far?


----------



## cj580guitar (Apr 29, 2015)

I signed up several months ago and I was told I was number 12.


----------



## Fork Horn (Apr 29, 2015)

headhunter14 said:


> How many do we have so far?



I just signed up a couple days ago and I was told that I was number 17.


----------



## famlytraprz (May 4, 2015)

We're at 17 everybody.  Rob


----------



## Castandcall (May 4, 2015)

I want in.


----------



## Castandcall (May 7, 2015)

Come on guys. I think he only needs two more.


----------



## Castandcall (May 7, 2015)

My daughter is 13 and would also like to go.


----------



## boomhower (May 7, 2015)

interested


----------



## WhoDat (May 12, 2015)

I'd be willing to pay extra if needed. I've been waiting for this class for a while now.


----------



## Just John (May 14, 2015)

I'm interested depending on when it is, with travel ball going on until July I'm stuck. If it's after the  22nd count me  and my son in. John


----------



## famlytraprz (Jun 3, 2015)

We have reached the number to have the class so the date will be July 25, at 8am in Hampton, Ga.  That's exit 212 off of 75 south from Atl.  If anyone else is interested just pm me because of cancellations.  I will be contacting all that sent me numbers by next week.   Rob


----------



## Fork Horn (Jun 4, 2015)

Perhaps a stupid question, but exactly where will we be meeting?  Will it be somewhere easily accessible or a little more difficult?  The reason I ask is because I'll have a bit of a drive and would prefer to drive my car, but I don't want to get on some rough road where I'll drag the bottom of my car.  As I said, a dumb question, but one that I felt I must ask.  Anyway, can you tell me about our destination?  Thanks.


----------



## Trappertravis (Jun 5, 2015)

It will be very accessible for your car. Short well kept gravel road. We will be in a covered area with restrooms.


----------



## Fork Horn (Jun 5, 2015)

Trappertravis said:


> It will be very accessible for your car. Short well kept gravel road. We will be in a covered area with restrooms.



Thanks.


----------



## trapper gal (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey everybody! My dad (famlytraprz) and I are trying to call around and figure out who all will be attending the Coyote 101 class in July. If you would still like to attend, it's not to late! Private message me or my dad for more information and if you have any questions. I will warn you though, I will be there so get ready!


----------



## Fork Horn (Jul 1, 2015)

Is this class happening?

I know it's still several weeks away, yet I am wondering if enough people sent in a deposit for attendance so that the class will be offered.

Thanks.


----------



## Castandcall (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah what is going on?


----------



## Fork Horn (Jul 14, 2015)

I got my deposit back in the mail today.  I suppose this means that the class has been canceled.  Is this correct?

In case the guys putting this on fail to reply, what does anyone else know?  Anyone else get their deposit back?

Hopefully there will be enough people interested in the future.  My son and I were looking forward to the class.


----------



## headhunter14 (Jul 14, 2015)

I received my deposit back as well. I text the gentleman that was putting on the class and he said that because of a lack of deposits, that the class had been cancelled.


----------



## Fork Horn (Jul 14, 2015)

headhunter14 said:


> I received my deposit back as well. I text the gentleman that was putting on the class and he said that because of a lack of deposits, that the class had been cancelled.


Thanks for letting me know.  I figured that was what happened.  That's to bad for those of us that were truly interested in the class.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 14, 2015)

It is indeed too bad for those interested in the class, but Rob is a stand up guy and the request for a deposit was a fair request.  Many people will show interest as long as they have no skin in the game.  Apparently he has been burned before and while he doesn't need me to defend him, my having been to one of his and Stan's classes I know the both of them would work hard to teach you all and that was certainly the case with the class I took.  They go to a lot of trouble and if there are only a few to show up and pay at the gate so to speak, I'm sure they could have spent their time more profitably.  Time and knowledge are all any of us have to sell for a living so please don't blame them for not wanting to risk their time if many don't want to pay their deposits.  It is a shame but folks just don't want to commit these days I guess.  I still support them as stand up people and the course as well worth the money, and I'm sure they feel badly for having to cancel it.  I also know that the posters here to fore have been polite and non accusatory of things being otherwise so I am not picking on anyone, but rather just supporting folks I regard highly and believe to be honest operators.


----------



## famlytraprz (Jul 15, 2015)

pine nut said:


> It is indeed too bad for those interested in the class, but Rob is a stand up guy and the request for a deposit was a fair request.  Many people will show interest as long as they have no skin in the game.  Apparently he has been burned before and while he doesn't need me to defend him, my having been to one of his and Stan's classes I know the both of them would work hard to teach you all and that was certainly the case with the class I took.  They go to a lot of trouble and if there are only a few to show up and pay at the gate so to speak, I'm sure they could have spent their time more profitably.  Time and knowledge are all any of us have to sell for a living so please don't blame them for not wanting to risk their time if many don't want to pay their deposits.  It is a shame but folks just don't want to commit these days I guess.  I still support them as stand up people and the course as well worth the money, and I'm sure they feel badly for having to cancel it.  I also know that the posters here to fore have been polite and non accusatory of things being otherwise so I am not picking on anyone, but rather just supporting folks I regard highly and believe to be honest operators.


Thanks Pinenut, and your right about the deposits, barely 1/4 of the members responding as interested were serious enough to send in deposits so I returned them and sent a text to all explaining why.  Thanks to all that were seriously interested but the classes take a lot of time and preparation, and this is my 5th/6th class.  Take care all, we may offer a coyote 201 in the future, this will be an advanced coyote class, I've had numerous requested from prior 101 class attendees.   Rob


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 15, 2015)

Can't blame the man one bit...

If I hosted a class, I would absolutely require deposits.  Too many dreamers, wishers, and (folks like Craigslist) out there.  

I was interested in the class, but could not commit, hence I did not respond.

Hopefully there will be another class in the future. I am eager to learn..... 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fork Horn (Jul 15, 2015)

pine nut said:


> It is indeed too bad for those interested in the class, but Rob is a stand up guy and the request for a deposit was a fair request.  Many people will show interest as long as they have no skin in the game.  Apparently he has been burned before and while he doesn't need me to defend him, my having been to one of his and Stan's classes I know the both of them would work hard to teach you all and that was certainly the case with the class I took.  They go to a lot of trouble and if there are only a few to show up and pay at the gate so to speak, I'm sure they could have spent their time more profitably.  Time and knowledge are all any of us have to sell for a living so please don't blame them for not wanting to risk their time if many don't want to pay their deposits.  It is a shame but folks just don't want to commit these days I guess.  I still support them as stand up people and the course as well worth the money, and I'm sure they feel badly for having to cancel it.  I also know that the posters here to fore have been polite and non accusatory of things being otherwise so I am not picking on anyone, but rather just supporting folks I regard highly and believe to be honest operators.


Good post pine nut.  

I completely understand the situation here and would have done much the same.  The guys putting on the class asked for people interested in the class to respond and made it known at the start that a deposit would be required.  It's just to bad that so many expressed interest and then didn't follow through with the deposit.  But in the end, it didn't cost us anything to try, so no problem here.  Hopefully they'll give it another try in the future and enough people will be interested and/or they'll do the coyote 201 class and will accept some people there that didn't attend the coyote 101 class.  Either way, it's all good.  To be perfectly honest, I thought all along that $75 for a full day of learning and fun for both my son and myself was a bargain.  Hope to get the chance to attend in the future.


----------



## Castandcall (Jul 20, 2015)

I also got my deposit back. Was looking forward to class. Maybe it will all work out in the future.


----------

